# O «maior nevão da década» na Serra da Estrela ?



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 01:16)

Variados órgãos de comunicação social referiram-se nos últimos dias ao "maior nevão da década" na Serra da Estrela. Como não consigo encontrar pormenores fidedignos sobre o assunto, as notícias são vagas quanto a isso, e após algumas conversas com outras pessoas, estou com algumas dúvidas sobre essa ocorrência.

Qual a vossa opinião ? De onde surgiu essa notícia e foi baseada/fundamentada em quê ? Em nenhuma notícia consegui perceber qual a fonte dessa informação.


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2008 às 01:45)

Não é preciso ir muito atrás no tempo para encontrar um nevão maior que este último nesta década. Em finais de Fevereiro de 2006, mais concretamente entre os dias 18 e 26, terão caído mais de 50 mm de precipitação em forma de neve na estação das Penhas Douradas a 1400 m. Do dia 19 a 28 a estação não debitou sequer dados para fora provavelmente devido à neve. A precipitação total desse mês foi de 116,1 mm, sendo que a maioria desta caiu na entrada fria de final do mês que também deixou muita neve em outros locais do país (no Gerês por exemplo).

Nesta situação não terão caído muito além de 20 mm de neve. Eu gostava de saber quem divulgou esta informação à comunicação social. Se foi a Turistrela, já todos podemos adivinhar as intenções.


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2008 às 10:10)

Nitidamente tem havido da parte de alguns media a intenção de empolar e dar grande visibilidade ás condições meteorológicas nomeadamente na Serra da Estrela, com vista ao turismo que ai se desloca.
Até aqui tudo bem, agora a partir do momento em que isso já significa não reportar os factos verdadeiros, e sim uns extrapolados factos que não têm fundamento nenhum...
Ainda esta semana falei com um amigo da Serra que conhece todos os seus recantos e encantos tanto de Inverno como de Verão. Ele tem casa na serra e disse-me que no episódio Helena a neve era muita e que teve que abrir caminho com pá para entrar em casa.Daí a ser o maior nevão da década........................................................................................................inda vai uma distância.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2008 às 10:21)

Não foi nesta década mas por volta de 1997.. Um nevão monumental! Qualquer dia posto algumas da neve que já apanhei algures por aí.
Foi em janeiro e o tempo após essa queda de neve ficou límpido, sem nuvens por 2\3 semanas.
Passei a lagoa comprida e quando apanhei o planalto: trânsito fechado para limpeza de neve. Parei o carro e fui a pé uns 2 quilómetros em linha recta até à estação de esqui (pequenina na altura) - não havia morros, não havia nada a a não ser metros e metros de altura de neve compacta pelo que foi melhor sair da estrada e seguir pelo meio da montanha até à estação. FANTÁSTICO...
Os limpa-neves andavam em acção e tinham uma altura de neve de lado de cerca de 5\6 metros - progrediam lentamente...
A estarada da montanha esteve fechada cerca de 3 semanas até os limpa-neves desobstruirem a mesma. Foi o maior nevão que me lembro (desde que conheço os montes hermínios - nome mais apropriado para a serra de estrela e que lhe dá carisma.
Esta década terá sido o de 2006


----------



## ppereira (30 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

penso que o melhor comentário a essa citação é "sem comentários"


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

Não terá sido o maior nevão ao nível das cotas baixas?

Fiquei com a impressão que desta vez, na região da Covilhã, nevou a cotas mais baixas do que na Helena. Apesar de pouca, parece que a neve agora caiu por todo o lado nessa região, ou estou enganado?


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 12:55)

AnDré disse:


> Não terá sido o maior nevão ao nível das cotas baixas?
> 
> Fiquei com a impressão que desta vez, na região da Covilhã, nevou a cotas mais baixas do que na Helena. Apesar de pouca, parece que a neve agora caiu por todo o lado nessa região, ou estou enganado?



a nível de cotas foram sem dúvidas mais baixas nevou a 200m em localidades como o (teixoso, canhoso) agora acumulação razoável so a partir do meio da cidade para cima (500m), quanto ao maior nevão da década afirmo se não foi andou la próximo pois uma década tem 10anos que neste caso conta desde 2000 até 2010 se excluirmos o nevão do Carnaval de 1991 na década de 90 este foi bastante intenso


----------



## snowstorm (30 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

Olá!
Estive todos estes dias no norte do país incluindo serra da Estrela no dia "D".
Confesso que fiquei desiludido. Desta vez cheguei mais ao alto antes de encontrar os agentes da autoridade a cortar a estrada, passei por Sabugueiro e subi um pouco e depois não foi possível passar.
Nesse mesmo dia ouvi nas notícias que tinha sido o maior nevão. Onde eu cheguei era chuva misturada com neve e um vento muito forte (daí na altura pensar que a serra estava fechada pelo vento e não neve).
Das duas uma, ou existira interesses por trás de tudo isto por causa da passagem de ano ou as notícias deixaram à muito de se acreitar.
Alguém tem dados deste fim-de-semana?
Cumprimentos e votos de um bom 2009


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2008 às 13:00)

É tudo muito a olhómetro, não acredito muito que andem para aí a divulgar os registos ás 3 pancadas  nem a própria Turistela sabe.


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 14:55)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá!
> Estive todos estes dias no norte do país incluindo serra da Estrela no dia "D".
> Confesso que fiquei desiludido. Desta vez cheguei mais ao alto antes de encontrar os agentes da autoridade a cortar a estrada, passei por Sabugueiro e subi um pouco e depois não foi possível passar.
> Nesse mesmo dia ouvi nas notícias que tinha sido o maior nevão. Onde eu cheguei era chuva misturada com neve e um vento muito forte (daí na altura pensar que a serra estava fechada pelo vento e não neve).
> ...



Do Sabugueiro a torre ainda existe uma grande diferença de metros o que em termos  meteorológicos significa chuva ou neve, se foi no dia 27 com certeza que a estrela estava cortada por causa da forte queda de neve pois de aqui na covilha nevou durante todo o dia mal era que na torre não nevasse


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 16:24)

spiritmind ainda m vais explicar onde ouviste dizer que o teixoso e canhoso estao situados a uma cota de 200 metros


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2008 às 16:37)

cova beira disse:


> spiritmind ainda m vais explicar onde ouviste dizer que o teixoso e canhoso estao situados a uma cota de 200 metros




Segundo o Google Earth o Teixoso fica aproximadamente a *550m* de altitude e o Canhoso fica sensivelmente a *480m*


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 17:01)

na minha opiniao foi um nevao de pouca relevancia lembro me em 2005 ao nivel das cotas terem sido exatamente as mesmas 


em 90,91,92,93,94,95,97 isso sim eram nevoes que de um momento para o outro deixaram de cair aki em baixo ,lógico que na parte mais alta da cidade caem quase todos os anos visto se situar a 800 metros


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 17:04)

isto para nao referir os anos 80


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

É preciso retirar todo o exagero com que os órgãos de comunicação social se referem aos fenómenos meteorológicos; é sempre o "maior nevão, a "maior seca", a "maior cheia", etc.

Isto já para não falar de algumas reportagens que mais parecem anúncios publicitários a empresas privadas que exploram hóteis e outras estruturas turísticas na Serra da Estrela. Mas isso são outras histórias...

Este terá sido, quando muito, o nevão mais generoso em cotas baixas desde o início da década; nevou em boa parte do concelho da Covilhã, incluindo zonas a pouco mais de 400 m (como o Canhoso) e mesmo no Sul do concelho: ver imagens de blogues de *Sobral de S. Miguel* e *S. Jorge da Beira*.

Ao nível da Serra da Estrela teríamos que nos guiar pelos dados de estações meteorológicas do IM, como a das Penhas Douradas. Mas, claramente, este não estará entre os maiores em termos de quantidade de precipitação ou mesmo no número de dias.

P.S. - O maior nevão de que tenho memória na Serra da Estrela terá ocorrido algures por volta de 1995 ( se não foi em 95 terá sido, quando muito, em 94 ou 96). A estrada para a Torre esteve fechada várias semanas, o que provocou a ira dos comerciantes.
O número de dias de neve e a quantidade de precipitação foi colossal! Nas Penhas da Saúde, há relatos de as pessoas ficarem ao nível das casas ilegais de zinco que por lá deixaram construir.
Eu tenho fotografias tiradas no início de Março desse ano, numa altura em que a estrada para a Torre estava ainda encerrada desde Janeiro e com o Lago Viriato, que abastece a Covilhã, ainda completamente gelado à superfície.


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 17:41)

Eu levantei a questão foi para saber o porquê. Pode perfeitamente ter sido o maior nevão em não sei quanto tempo, não faço a mínima ideia, apenas gostava de saber se assim foi e porquê é que foi, qual foi o critério ou métrica usada.

Normalmente quando se diz que esteve o dia mais frio do ano ou da década, o dia mais quente ou o dia com um qualquer registo histórico de precipitação ou outra coisa qualquer, juntamente com essa afirmação na notícia é explicado quem disse isso e porquê. Porque caíram x milímetros, porque estiveram y graus, etc,etc. Em Outubro ou Novembro quando um caiu nevão nalgumas cidades da Suíça lembro-me de ler que foi o maior nevão desde há x anos porque a neve atingiu y cm de espessura em determinado local, o que já não acontecia naquele mês desde o ano xpto. 

Agora eu das notícias todas que vi ou li, nenhuma referia esse pormenor, e mais estranho ainda, não referia quem foi a pessoa ou entidade que afirmou isso. Daí a minha dúvida perante isto. Mas já percebi que a resposta não será fácil de encontrar.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2008 às 18:07)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> P.S. - O maior nevão de que tenho memória na Serra da Estrela terá ocorrido algures por volta de 1995 ( se não foi em 95 terá sido, quando muito, em 94 ou 96). A estrada para a Torre esteve fechada várias semanas, o que provocou a ira dos comerciantes.
> O número de dias de neve e a quantidade de precipitação foi colossal! Nas Penhas da Saúde, há relatos de as pessoas ficarem ao nível das casas ilegais de zinco que por lá deixaram construir.
> Eu tenho fotografias tiradas no início de Março desse ano, numa altura em que a estrada para a Torre estava ainda encerrada desde Janeiro e com o Lago Viriato, que abastece a Covilhã, ainda completamente gelado à superfície.



 Tenho na ideia que foi em 1997; fui lá dar uma voltinha num dia de sol lindissímo e verifiquei que estava fechada a estrada ainda antes da estação de esqui (sabugueiro-torre). Foram efectivamente várias semanas de estradas encerradas para a torre e muitas críticas dos comerciantes - claro!
O centro comercial na torre tinha neve compacta até ao telhado e quando lá chegaram os comerciantes muita coisa se tinha perdido.


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 18:15)

penso que nao foi de longe o maior nevao da decada em relacao a quantidades de neve em outros anos mesmo com temperaturas mais altas houve maiores acumulacoes na torre 


penso que o que levou a comunicacao social a tratar este nevao assim foi o facto de ter caido em cotas que á dez anos era perfeitamente normal mas que na ultima decada nao aconteceu á excepcao de fevereiro de 2005 onde a cota esteve talvez apenas 50 ou 30 metros mais alta aki na zona da covilha


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

2005-02-06


----------



## amarusp (30 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

Não foi o nevão da decada se falarmos de Loriga.
Só cairam uns raros flocos e só de manhâ, de resto chuva forte e vento sempre forte. Posso mesmo considerar que foi uma das maiores tempestades dos últimos tempos em loriga, agora neve...só a cotas acima dos 1000 metros!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 18:52)

cova beira disse:


> na minha opiniao foi um nevao de pouca relevancia lembro me em 2005 ao nivel das cotas terem sido exatamente as mesmas
> 
> 
> em 90,91,92,93,94,95,97 isso sim eram nevoes que de um momento para o outro deixaram de cair aki em baixo ,lógico que na parte mais alta da cidade caem quase todos os anos visto se situar a 800 metros



Boas cova beira,é verdade os anos 80 e 90 nesses anos é que caiam grandes nevões e que o diga,tantas vezes que andava em serviço para essa zona por vezes semanas fundão,belmonte,manteigas,silvares,covilhã e muitas outras terras aí na zona,não havia A23 tinha que passar na estrada N18 alpredinha fundão a passar no alto da serra da gardunha tanta vez que estava intrasitável devido há neve ou passar com precaução eram e dias e dias vê-la cair


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 19:07)

cova beira disse:


> spiritmind ainda m vais explicar onde ouviste dizer que o teixoso e canhoso estao situados a uma cota de 200 metros



yap sorry lapso meu  em orjais tb nevou cota 480m


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

cova beira disse:


> 2005-02-06



Esse nevão também foi bom mas penso que neste existiu mais acumulação na parte alta da cidade mas isso é sempre difícil de quantificar  lembro-me muito bem dessa noite 
 não podemos englobar nesta discussão os nevões dos anos 80 e 90 pois esses sim eram nevões a serio agora quando dizem o maior nevão da década é desde 2000 ate aos dias de hoje


----------



## ppereira (30 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

bom, eu falo do que sei. e na zona da guarda não foi de certeza o maior nevão da década. aliás nem do mês, porque o de 30Nov/1Dez foi maior.

quanto ao maior nevão que vi foi por volta de 90 ou 91, fiz ski nos piornos e junto ao centro de limpeza de neve havia cerca de 4 metros de neve

a estrada para a torre esteve fechada durante semanas não por ter neve mas porque havia sítios com risco de avalanche.

já falei com um condutor de um limpaneves (agora reformado) e ele disse-me que havia situações em que o limpa neves passava 6 vezes até conseguir ver a estrada (contando que os limpa neves da altura limpavam até cerca de 1 metro) o que dava cerca de 6 metros de neve acumulada

eu nem imagino nas zonas de acumulação de neve fora da estrada (talvez 8 a 12 metros)


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2008 às 20:38)

Mesmo a cotas baixas também não foi o maior nevão desta temporada. Por relatos e fotos que me fizeram chegar, sei que a 700m de altitude nevou bem mais no episódio do final de Novembro que neste último. Estou a falar de localidades no extremo sul da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2008 às 10:40)

No meu local de observação (Sarzedo), este último nevão foi maior do que o ocorrido no final de Novembro, mas menor do que aquele que se verificou no Carnaval de 2005.


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

Este tipo de título produzido não terá sido uma últimoa chamada de turistas à Serra da Estrela? Alguém proferiu essa afirmação e os jornais, para não variar, repetiram sem confrontar com informações do IM. 

O que destaco neste momento e pelo menos na zona que conheço, Melgaço, é que desde Outubro já foram pelo menos cinco episódios distintos de queda de neve e isso sim que  há mais de dez anos que não acontece nesta altura do ano.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 13:20)

Eu também acho que foi uma forma de propaganda turística. Uma espécie de chamariz! 

Mas já agora, e por curiosidade, há quanto tempo não nevava aos 400m na zona da Covilhã?


----------



## Sirilo (4 Jan 2009 às 18:15)

Obviamente que foi propaganda turistica. Não foi nem de longe o maior nevão da última década. Existem muitos milhões de euros na cabeça de quem usufrui dos euros da neve. 

Outra situação que acontece é os limpa neves, sempre a bombar para tornar transitavel uma estrada que só serve para comerciantes e turistas, quando cá em baixo, nas pequenas freguesias, a população fica isolada e limpa neves nem vê-los.

É verdade que o clima mudou, mas eu lembro-me, em míuda, a neve nunca desaparecer dos montes durante todo o inverno, era muito bonito!!! Agora, neve, só de vez em quando.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

*Cai neve mas não se faz cá esqui*

É o efeito bola de neve. "A crise já não contribui para o turismo da Serra da Estrela, mas as estradas encerradas completam o cenário de desolação", diagnostica Pedro Patrão, vendedor de queijo e presunto, à espera do cliente que há vários dias não entra ali na loja do Sabugueiro, aldeia que é porta de entrada para a montanha mais alta de Portugal.
A estrada está fechada logo à entrada de Seia, concelho onde está edificada a única estância de esqui do país. É possível estacionar no Sabugueiro, mas não é possível percorrer o quilómetro que a separa da Torre, onde estão alojadas nove pistas de esqui . E sem acesso às pistas, a poucos interessa chegar à aldeia. O acesso está interdito desde terça-feira. 
Sem neve, a Serra da Estrela de nada serve a quem espera pelos dias mais frios da estação para praticar desportos de Inverno. Foi assim nos últimos dois anos - não houve temperatura suficiente para degenerar em neve ou houve neve, mas foi logo derretida pela chuva. O turismo ressentiu-se. Agora, vestida de branco, marcada por um dos mais intensos nevões de que dizem haver memória, a Serra, quase dois mil metros de altitude, continua a não satisfazer os desejos dos turistas, nem quem vive dos desejos deles. Os hotéis estão vazios; as lojas despidas; nas ruas apenas cães. Dura ironia: há neve, mas não há como lá chegar.
"Antigamente, por esta altura, já tinha os quartos todos alugados para o Carnaval. Agora, nem um", lamenta José Martinho, 75 anos, mais de 30 a aquecer os pés no aquecedor a gás, electrodoméstico estacionado ali no meio da loja de licores e queijos que já conheceu fila e agora só o tem a ele. As histórias dos comerciantes são todas iguais. Com uma única diferença: há os que entendem o corte da estrada e os que o criticam. 
Artur Costa Pais, administrador da Turistrela, critica tudo: o Centro de Limpeza da Junta Autónoma de Estradas e a brigada de montanha da GNR. Não se conforma com o facto de as estradas só ficarem transitáveis quando já estão secas e sem neve. Defende que "a economia da região depende do turismo" e que devido ao encerramento da ligação Piornos-Torre-Lagoas já se terão "perdidos vários milhões de euros".
Costa Pais compara o cenário português com o estrangeiro: "Em Madrid, os carros andam em segurança, mesmo com 10 centímetros de neve. A limpeza das estradas está a cargo de uma empresa privada paga pelo Estado. Por cada dia de estradas fechadas, a empresa é paga uma multa". 
Na Serra da Estrela, há poucos meios ou pouca eficiência na limpeza realizada pela Estradas de Portugal? "Nem uma coisa nem outra", responde Manuel Tavares, responsável pelo Centro de Limpeza. "Temos seis limpa-neves e duas rotativas. Estamos sempre a trabalhar, todos os dias. Mas nesta região a neve é agravada pelo vento e pela falta de visibilidade. Às vezes, projectamos a neve para um lado e o vento leva-a para outro. Nestas circunstâncias, limpar a Torre é impossível". 
Mesmo que houvesse acesso às pistas de esqui não seria possível esquiar, argumenta José Flávio, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Covilhã. "O vento e o gelo não o permitiriam", garante. "Ao contrário do que acontece na maior parte das estâncias estrangeiras, esta tem muito vento. E aqui a neve é mais densa: se nos Alpes pesa cerca de 70 quilos por metro cúbico, aqui pesa mais de 780 quilos. Não vale a pena comparar os cenários: são diferentes. Não é possível fazer milagres". 

Fonte: JN (07/02/2009)

*Turismo do Norte anda mais 100 Km até à serra*

Milhares de turistas, oriundos do Norte do país, estão a ser induzidos em erro para chegar à serra da Estrela. A falta de sinalética, na A25, à saída de Viseu, a indicar o caminho (substancialmente mais perto) para o cume da montanha mais alta de Portugal - via Nelas, Seia, Sabugueiro, Torre - tem feito com que sigam em direcção a Celorico da Beira, entrando depois na A23, a seguir à Guarda, contornando a serra, para entrarem pelo lado da Covilhã. Isto, apesar de existir uma alternativa na saída de Celorico, em direcção a Gouveia.
O erro, frequentemente cometido por quem não conhece as estradas da região, "obriga a um percurso de quase mais de 100 quilómetros", garante a população do Sabugueiro, que alega estar a ser lesada, designadamente o seu comércio local, e que, por causa disso, está a preparar uma manifestação de protesto para o próximo Carnaval. 
"A simples falta de uma placa está a penalizar fortemente o comércio e o turismo neste lado de cá da serra (Seia/Sabugueiro), para mais uma vez beneficiar o lado da Covilhã, que já é servida pela A23, pela qual recebe os turistas do Sul", protesta Mário Jorge Branquinho, porta-voz do Grupo de Cidadãos do Sabugueiro.
"Se até alturas do Carnaval não for corrigida a sinalética turística, então avançaremos com uma manifestação de repúdio a exigir às autoridades competentes a colocação daquela simples placa informativa na A25, à saída de Viseu", ameaça.
Na iniciativa de protesto, acrescenta Branquinho, a população vai também questionar o Governo "sobre o andamento do arranjo das valetas e estacionamentos no traçado da EN 339, no interior do Sabugueiro, sucessivamente prometido e adiado".
Vai ainda apelar ao Governo "que seja executado o traçado do IC37, Viseu/Seia, o mais urgente possível, sob pena de se comprometer o turismo em particular e o desenvolvimento económico em geral, deste lado de cá da serra", acrescenta o porta-voz do grupo.
Os comerciantes da aldeia, cerca de quatro dezenas, dizem que o Sabugueiro corre o risco de poder ser riscado mapa. "O turismo é desviado para os lados da Covilhã e, por isso, há dias em que a estrada que atravessa o Sabugueiro é quase um deserto", queixa-se Olinda Oliveira, que explora um restaurante da aldeia. "Admito que haja alternativas, mas tirarem-nos assim do mapa é que não", protesta a empresária.
Alberto Silva, proprietário de uma residencial e casa de venda de produtos regionais, fala em quebras de negócio de 30% a 40%. E conta um caso recente. Um cliente que devia ter chegado à hora de jantar, só lhe apareceu a bater à porta por volta da meia-noite, "porque foi induzido em erro, entrando na serra pela Covilhã".
O presidente da Junta de Freguesia do Sabugueiro, José Pedro Oliveira, está ao lado dos comerciantes e vai apoiar a manifestação. "É uma vergonha o que estão a fazer à minha aldeia", desabafa, indignado. 
O Grupo Aenor, concessionária da A25, está disponível para "reanalisar" o caso da falta de sinalética à saída de Viseu, "se a solução encontrada for a melhor para os utentes". Sublinha, no entanto, que tudo tem de ser feito em sintonia com a EP - Estradas de Portugal. "Os destinos ao longo da A25 são definidos pela EP, com base em estudo elaborado pela concessionária. Foi obedecendo ao referido estudo que se definiram os destinos ao longo da A25, tendo o projecto merecido aprovação daquela entidade rodoviária", explica o Grupo Aenor, que se mostra aberto para corrigir o caso. "Esta concessionária estará disponível para reanalisar a situação referida, com a EP", refere, acrescentando que "os princípios que nortearam o projecto de execução [aprovado previamente pela EP] foram os considerados fundamentais aos utentes, no princípio de todas as Normas em vigor em Portugal". 

Fonte: *JN (07/01/2007)*


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

"E aqui (*Serra da Estrela*) a neve é mais densa: se nos Alpes pesa cerca de 70 quilos por metro cúbico, aqui pesa mais de 780 quilos."

Fonte: JN (07/02/2009)


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

Gerofil disse:


> "E aqui (*Serra da Estrela*) a neve é mais densa: se nos Alpes pesa cerca de 70 quilos por metro cúbico, aqui pesa mais de 780 quilos."
> 
> Fonte: JN (07/02/2009)



Esta é uma teoria que já ouço há muitos anos mas ainda não encontrei uma explicação clara, ie, fisicamente o que têm os flocos de neve diferentes dos dos Alpes e por que é que são diferentes. Será assim tão diferente a neve da Serra da Estrela da do Sistema Central em Espanha ou do Cantábrico 

Desconfio que esta história não passa de um mito, mas pode ser que não


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 14:47)

A neve na Serra da Estrela é mais pesada porque é mais húmida  equanto que a neve dos Alpes é muito mais seca, devido há continentalidade.


----------



## Sirilo (19 Fev 2009 às 15:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> A neve na Serra da Estrela é mais pesada porque é mais húmida  equanto que a neve dos Alpes é muito mais seca, devido há continentalidade.



É verdade! Mesmo em diferentes nevões a neve é diferente.


----------



## rozzo (19 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

Sim, talvez o tipo de situação possa levar a neve diferente.. Mas daí a 10x mais pesada!?


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2009 às 16:04)

Gerofil disse:


> "E aqui (*Serra da Estrela*) a neve é mais densa: se nos Alpes pesa cerca de 70 quilos por metro cúbico, aqui pesa mais de 780 quilos."
> 
> Fonte: JN (07/02/2009)



A neve fresca normalmente apresenta uma densidade próxima dos 10%, ou seja, 100 kg por metro cúbico. Nas áreas mais próximas ao litoral a densidade da neve tende a ser mais elevada. Quando neva com valores elevados de temperatura, a densidade dessa neve é também maior.

Também o facto de, todos os dias, a neve fundir parcialmente e voltar a gelar faz com que a densidade aumente.

Os Alpes, por terem uma localização bem mais continental e por serem mais frios, terão neve menos densa que na Serra da Estrela. No entanto, 780 quilos por metro cúbico é muita coisa. Esse é já um valor de densidade típico da neve velha que fica de um ano para o outro (*Firn*) e já próximo da densidade do gelo puro (aproximadamente 900 quilos por metro cúbico).


----------



## Serrano (19 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

Eu também noto diferenças no tipo de neve, pelo menos em relação a ser mais seca ou mais húmida. Por vezes, uma temperatura de 3 ou 4 graus já é suficiente para derreter tudo, enquanto noutras situações, mesmo com 7 ou 8 graus permanece em alguns locais... Sobre a questão do peso, acho um pouco exagerada essa comparação com os Alpes.


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2009 às 16:37)

Quando me referi à diferença da neve não me expliquei bem, pois estava a referir-me como pode a neve ser tão diferente ao ponto de dificultar as tarefas de limpeza ou ser mais ou menos perigosa no que toca ao peso que a dos Alpes.

Agora claro que a neve é diferente de local para local e varia conforme as condições atmosféricas no momento. Um ambiente demasiado frio além de diminuir a humidade disponível, dificulta a agregação dos cristais. A ausência de vento também é outro factor determinante para manter os flocos maiores. Os maiores flocos de neve que tenho visto até agora foram sempre a temperaturas superiores a 0ºC e em zonas baixas, um pouco como aconteceu em 9 de Jan último.


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

> Mesmo que houvesse acesso às pistas de esqui não seria possível esquiar, argumenta José Flávio, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Covilhã. "O vento e o gelo não o permitiriam", garante. "Ao contrário do que acontece na maior parte das estâncias estrangeiras, esta tem muito vento. E aqui a neve é mais densa: se nos Alpes pesa cerca de 70 quilos por metro cúbico, aqui pesa mais de 780 quilos. Não vale a pena comparar os cenários: são diferentes. Não é possível fazer milagres".



Pegando na afirmação completa, concordo em parte quanto fala do vento e do gelo. De facto as pistas de esqui da Serra da Estrela são muito expostas uma vez que estão no topo da montanha, coisa rara na maioria das outras estâncias onde normalmente as pistas estão abrigadas por grandes picos montanhosos. Assim como também é raro haver estâncias de esqui onde se chega à cabeceira das pistas de automóvel.


----------



## kikofra (19 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

Ainda há muita neve na serra?


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

Minho disse:


> Assim como também é raro haver estâncias de esqui onde se chega à cabeceira das pistas de automóvel.



Pois é verdade, infelizmente ou se chega às pistas de automóvel ou então não há pistas para ninguém...


----------



## Quantum (19 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

Essa Turiestrela já irrita um bocado... Querem o monopólio daquilo tudo mas não querem saber da segurança das pessoas que lá passam, só vêm dinheiro à frente, desperdiçado ou não. Vamos lá ser sinceros: como estância de esqui, a Serra da Estrela não vale minimamente nada. Neve húmida simplesmente não presta para esqui; só serve para fazer bonecos de neve mais nada. 
Por isso quando se vê aquelas fotos de neve com não sei quantos metros de altura na Serra da Estrela, isto é mais devido à quantidade de água.. e a qualidade dela para prática de esqui é péssima!!
Sendo assim, alguém se importa de me explicar o que é que os portugueses vão fazer à Serra da Estrela? É só ver a neve mais nada? O dinheiro que gastam no caminho e/ou hoteis de lá só para ver neve, estavam muito mais bem gastos numa estância de esqui "a sério" em Espanha, que nem estão assim tão longe, onde viam neve e ainda podiam fazer esqui a sério. Sierra Nevada por exemplo, os preços não são assim tão proibitivos quando comparados com a Serra da Estrela. A neve lá costuma ser húmida, sim.. mas ao menos têm máquinas para cobrir com neve seca artificial.
Não vale a pena irmos à Serra da Estrela "só porque é a serra portuguesa mais conhecida" ou isso.. Já temos a sorte de termos o clima que temos quando comparado com a Europa Central; não se pode ter tudo.


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2009 às 11:34)

kikofra disse:


> Ainda há muita neve na serra?



Sim, há muita neve no Maciço Central, aliás, ainda permanecem vestígios a 1300/1400 metros nas zonas mais sombrias.


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2009 às 11:37)

Quantum disse:


> Essa Turiestrela já irrita um bocado... Querem o monopólio daquilo tudo mas não querem saber da segurança das pessoas que lá passam, só vêm dinheiro à frente, desperdiçado ou não. Vamos lá ser sinceros: como estância de esqui, a Serra da Estrela não vale minimamente nada. Neve húmida simplesmente não presta para esqui; só serve para fazer bonecos de neve mais nada.
> Por isso quando se vê aquelas fotos de neve com não sei quantos metros de altura na Serra da Estrela, isto é mais devido à quantidade de água.. e a qualidade dela para prática de esqui é péssima!!
> Sendo assim, alguém se importa de me explicar o que é que os portugueses vão fazer à Serra da Estrela? É só ver a neve mais nada? O dinheiro que gastam no caminho e/ou hoteis de lá só para ver neve, estavam muito mais bem gastos numa estância de esqui "a sério" em Espanha, que nem estão assim tão longe, onde viam neve e ainda podiam fazer esqui a sério. Sierra Nevada por exemplo, os preços não são assim tão proibitivos quando comparados com a Serra da Estrela. A neve lá costuma ser húmida, sim.. mas ao menos têm máquinas para cobrir com neve seca artificial.
> Não vale a pena irmos à Serra da Estrela "só porque é a serra portuguesa mais conhecida" ou isso.. Já temos a sorte de termos o clima que temos quando comparado com a Europa Central; não se pode ter tudo.



Eu não pratico esqui, mas também tenho a ideia de que a nossa estância não é nada de especial. Acho que está ao nível do país, porque as nossas cidades também não são nada de especial quando comparadas com outras nações, as nossas praias também não são nada de especial quando comparadas com outras regiões do mundo, portanto...


----------



## kikofra (20 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

Serrano disse:


> Sim, há muita neve no Maciço Central, aliás, ainda permanecem vestígios a 1300/1400 metros nas zonas mais sombrias.



obrigado, se calhar vou la domingo.


----------



## rozzo (20 Fev 2009 às 15:05)

Se não gostam de Portugal podem sempre emigrar....


----------



## Quantum (20 Fev 2009 às 16:02)

rozzo disse:


> Se não gostam de Portugal podem sempre emigrar....



Não disse que não gostava, longe disso lol
Apenas que não compreendia essa excitação pela Serra da Estrela quando se podia ter muito melhor qualidade não muito longe daqui.. e essa turiestrela só vê dinheiro à frente; nada de qualidade e/ou segurança.
E sinceramente, pelas fotos acho o gerês muito mais giro que a Serra da Estrela.. embora não tenham tanta neve, ok. Mas se é só para ver a neve..

De qualquer maneira o publico.pt lançou agora uma infografia com a neve na Serra da Estrela.. [pelo menos penso que só lançou agora porque nunca tinha visto antes..]
Encontra-se em: http://static.publico.clix.pt/docs/sociedade/neveserraestrela/


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2009 às 16:23)

rozzo disse:


> Se não gostam de Portugal podem sempre emigrar....



Preferi antes migrar, foi por isso que deixei a zona de Lisboa e vim para a Covilhã, região de todos os meus ascendentes.


----------



## Sirilo (20 Fev 2009 às 16:28)

Quantum disse:


> Essa Turiestrela já irrita um bocado... Querem o monopólio daquilo tudo mas não querem saber da segurança das pessoas que lá passam, só vêm dinheiro à frente, desperdiçado ou não. Vamos lá ser sinceros: como estância de esqui, a Serra da Estrela não vale minimamente nada. Neve húmida simplesmente não presta para esqui; só serve para fazer bonecos de neve mais nada.
> Por isso quando se vê aquelas fotos de neve com não sei quantos metros de altura na Serra da Estrela, isto é mais devido à quantidade de água.. e a qualidade dela para prática de esqui é péssima!!
> Sendo assim, alguém se importa de me explicar o que é que os portugueses vão fazer à Serra da Estrela? É só ver a neve mais nada? O dinheiro que gastam no caminho e/ou hoteis de lá só para ver neve, estavam muito mais bem gastos numa estância de esqui "a sério" em Espanha, que nem estão assim tão longe, onde viam neve e ainda podiam fazer esqui a sério. Sierra Nevada por exemplo, os preços não são assim tão proibitivos quando comparados com a Serra da Estrela. A neve lá costuma ser húmida, sim.. mas ao menos têm máquinas para cobrir com neve seca artificial.
> Não vale a pena irmos à Serra da Estrela "só porque é a serra portuguesa mais conhecida" ou isso.. Já temos a sorte de termos o clima que temos quando comparado com a Europa Central; não se pode ter tudo.



Eu sou serrana. Amo a minha serrinha, mas tudo o que por ti foi dito eu concordo plenamente. A serra da estrela é linda! Tem sitios fantásticos e paisagens deslumbrantes. Algumas delas só acessiveis a pé. Tem uma diversidade de flora e fauna consideravel, nela nascem 2 rios importantissimos para o obastecimento de água de muitas populações. Tem aldeias e vilas muito bonitas. 
O problema da serra é realmente a neve, ou melhor, os senhores que exploram a neve e a publicitam desmesuradamente. A "minha" serrinha recebe todos os anos toneladas de lixo proveniente do turismo. Milhares de pessoas que usam os wc que se localizam na torre desconhecem que o esgoto se encontra a céu aberto a drenar para os solos que alimentam as ribeiras. Milhares de carros expelem para este ar tão puro grandes quantidades de CO2. Foi criada uma relação serra da estrela-neve-torre-estância de esqui, nada mais para além disso. Existem os hoteis resorts que exploram a serra numa suposta "aldeia de montanha" com casas completamente descaracterizadas, sem qualquer história e muitas delas construidas de forma ilegal. Ficam esqueçidas as pequenas aldeias e vilas situadas no coração da serra da estrela que não recebem nem beneficiam de um tostão proveniente do turismo, afectadas grandemente pelo desemprego e desertificação.
Quando vierem visitar a serra da estrela pensem neste cenário. Um local que poderia ser um pequeno paraíso recheado de riquezas ambientais e culturais, é ao invés, uma espécie de monopólio com o unico interesse de fazer dinheiro e mais dinheiro para servir apenas a um só.


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2009 às 16:49)

Sirilo disse:


> Eu sou serrana. Amo a minha serrinha, mas tudo o que por ti foi dito eu concordo plenamente. A serra da estrela é linda! Tem sitios fantásticos e paisagens deslumbrantes. Algumas delas só acessiveis a pé. Tem uma diversidade de flora e fauna consideravel, nela nascem 2 rios importantissimos para o obastecimento de água de muitas populações. Tem aldeias e vilas muito bonitas.
> O problema da serra é realmente a neve, ou melhor, os senhores que exploram a neve e a publicitam desmesuradamente. A "minha" serrinha recebe todos os anos toneladas de lixo proveniente do turismo. Milhares de pessoas que usam os wc que se localizam na torre desconhecem que o esgoto se encontra a céu aberto a drenar para os solos que alimentam as ribeiras. Milhares de carros expelem para este ar tão puro grandes quantidades de CO2. Foi criada uma relação serra da estrela-neve-torre-estância de esqui, nada mais para além disso. Existem os hoteis resorts que exploram a serra numa suposta "aldeia de montanha" com casas completamente descaracterizadas, sem qualquer história e muitas delas construidas de forma ilegal. Ficam esqueçidas as pequenas aldeias e vilas situadas no coração da serra da estrela que não recebem nem beneficiam de um tostão proveniente do turismo, afectadas grandemente pelo desemprego e desertificação.
> Quando vierem visitar a serra da estrela pensem neste cenário. Um local que poderia ser um pequeno paraíso recheado de riquezas ambientais e culturais, é ao invés, uma espécie de monopólio com o unico interesse de fazer dinheiro e mais dinheiro para servir apenas a um só.



Por causa de algumas das situações referidas é que eu só passeio pela Serra no Verão, porque no Inverno somente lá vou quando tenho visitas que pedem para o fazer...


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Fev 2009 às 12:09)

Quantum disse:


> Sendo assim, alguém se importa de me explicar o que é que os portugueses vão fazer à Serra da Estrela? É só ver a neve mais nada? O dinheiro que gastam no caminho e/ou hoteis de lá só para ver neve, estavam muito mais bem gastos numa estância de esqui "a sério" em Espanha, que nem estão assim tão longe, onde viam neve e ainda podiam fazer esqui a sério. Sierra Nevada por exemplo, os preços não são assim tão proibitivos quando comparados com a Serra da Estrela. A neve lá costuma ser húmida, sim.. mas ao menos têm máquinas para cobrir com neve seca artificial.
> Não vale a pena irmos à Serra da Estrela "só porque é a serra portuguesa mais conhecida" ou isso.. Já temos a sorte de termos o clima que temos quando comparado com a Europa Central; não se pode ter tudo.



  Eu fui à Serra da Estrela, passei lá duas noites, quarta e quinta, numa altura em quase andávamos sozinhos pela Serra. E uma coisa te garanto: Não fiz nem pretendi fazer esqui. Fui só para ver neve? Não, fui mais para ver as belas paisagens da Serra com neve, e nesse aspecto, fui completamente concretizado. Aliás, garanto-te que para mim, apesar de ter sido espectacular ver as impressionantes alturas de neve (que não acho serem maiores por a neve ser mais húmida, pois pelo contrário a neve sendo mais compacta ainda diminui a sua altura) o local mais feio da Serra é mesmo a Torre, para onde quase todos os portugueses se dirigem. A Serra da Estrela é muito mais do que a Torre, onde temos uma paisagem inóspita, normalmente vento e nevoeiro (desta vez foi excepção) e a neve é mais húmida (sim, a cotas mais baixas a neve já tem outras características). Os inúmeros covões, o poço do inferno, a imensidão do planalto da Nave Sto António coberta de neve, o Vale do Zêzere, as Penhas Douradas e muitos outros sítios que não tive oportunidade de visitar, já são bonitos de se ver sem neve... com neve então, vislumbrei paisagens nestes locais ainda melhores. Por isso, fui à Serra da Estrela, não por ser a mais conhecida, ou por ter umas fracas estâncias de esqui (mesmo que fossem boas, queria lá saber), únicas em Portugal, e ao contrário do que dizes, valeu muito a pena visitar a Serra naqueles dias.

Cumprimentos, Jorge


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2009 às 12:41)

Na minha opnião penso que se devia limitar o acesso de automóveis ao Maciço Central. Ou então haver um sistema de portagens, em que o dinheiro obtido fosse utilizado para a manutenção do Parque Natural...


----------

